# Delta vs Wye



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

It depends on the application you're using it for, but the main reason for selecting one over the other is what voltage you need on the secondary: If your load only has a phase-to-phase connection, a delta would work fine. But if you need the specific phase-to-neutral voltage only a wye generates, obviously you'd pick that.

-John


----------



## albert (Mar 17, 2011)

The major difference is Wye is center tapped and usually grounded. The fault voltage to ground is lower making it less damaging.

Delta can be configured in many different ways. The biggest difference is that the fault voltage is the phase to phase voltage. If one phase is grounded the system may not cause fuses to blow. Rather an indication system alarms the status of the error. If a second phase faults to ground then the fuses blow and it is at a phase to phase voltage.

This is a very short notes version. To understand it you need to review many applications and confugurations. There is also phase shifting occurring.

You should look up Zig-Zag transformers and K ratings.

Take care,

Albert in Oakville.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

One reason that most 3ø transformers that are 480 to 120 are delta on the primary is because a delta connection tends to balance voltage.


----------

